# Cub question



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

1948 farmall cub with 42 inch woods belly mower with live lift on mower.The sheetmetal is almost perfect. Has rear wheel weights,good tires, bought from original owner. Only thing wrong with tractor is you have to hold pto lever back to keep mower engaged. Asking $1,800 obo call Bryan 931-580-7448

I am looking at the CUB listed above? It is on ytmag. Do you have any idea what could be causing the pto lever to have to be held back to keep mower engaged? Do you think that is going to be an expensive fix? What would this tractor really be worth?

Thanks,

Tau


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi TAU,, I saw you got an answer at Fcub forum,, I concur with John, likely the lever or shift collar/ PTO shaft. Value is highly subjective and varies by region, but I would say that with the mower, that is likely a good price. The belly mowers are a highly desirable attachment, and bring a good price on their own!


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't know if I should buy the CUB or not. It has a welded patch on the front. What do you all think.

Thanks,

Les


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks to be in good shape i think it worth $1800. You might get him down a little more. As far as the PTO Rudi or parts man might know whats wrong with it. I know a friend of mine has a 48 and his PTO is stuck on all the time. He uses it for mowing and just never worried about fixing it. But if you have to hold it for it to work that wiil need to be fixed.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=82060>


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Les:

Judging by the pic that Jody posted, I would say that $1800.00 is fair and maybe you should buy it. The deck looks to be in really good condition and is definitely worth $500.00 all by itself. So, that means the deck is basically free.

As I said over on Farmall Cub, I have the piece that you need. If you buy the Cub, let me know. I can either send you a full size tracing or just as easy, send you the PTO Clip that you need.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Waited to long. The guy sold it. I found another one with a belly mower, crack in the block needs paint and all. For $1350?

Les


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Les*

My recomendation to you is at all costs, do not buy a Farmall Cub. My reason for giving you this advise? Cubs are like drugs, once you get one it is never enough. These little 10.5 horse power marvals get in your blood. I have several tractors of various sizes, but is the "Cubs" that are the most fun. Just today I did snow removal with my 1960 with the twin-draulics loader, not the best machine I have for snow plowing, but it is a blast. This guy is all original, only on it's second set of plugs, distributer cap, and rotor. I should be wearing a mask and carrying a gun for what I paid for this machine,$500.00. My only complaint,I had to put gas in it today and I just filled it up in June.
Slipshod


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Les:

$1300.00 with a cracked block? Not a chance. However, a good used block can be had from www.tmtractor.com or www.jptractorsalvage.com for a reasonable price. Check out their web pages.

As I said earlier, the Woods can be worth $500.00 if it is in a good condition as the one shown above.

Offer him $800.00 or so, AFTER you check the above mentioned web pages. That way you can justify the cost of a new block and labour swapping out stuff for the lower offer. 

I really would not go much higher on that. If he won't budge, keep looking.


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

$800 would be way low!! The deck is worth $500, that only leaves $300 for the tractor!! You would be OK at at least $1000.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Tough call. 

The big thing is you need to plan for a big case of "wile your at it's" Ya you can get a good block, and maybe a few hundred off of the tractor, but remember all the stuff you will want to do to it wile its torn down.


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

found a Cub that is apart for $400.00 The head is off. Says it has a blown head gasket. They took the head off was going to put a head gasket on and never got around too it? Says the tractor is in fair shape. Says their no cracks or welds on the tractor. Would you all take a chance on this tractor. It has a good tag. Later model Cub painted yellow. He is going to send some pictures and get the serial number for me. He said just looking at the head it looks good. But wouldn't know for sure until you took it too a machine shop. I would probably just put a head gasket on and go with it and see what happens....

Thanks, 

Tau


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well for 400 seems good. Eaven if you need a whole mew motor, seems like you would be ahead.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i don't know how much the gaskets would be but at one of the sites that Rudi posted. The man is selling the used heads for $135. so if the head is cracked you can buy another head and gaskets should put you about $600. This guy says that he has all the heads looked at. Here is what he says at his site. Here is the link to his site with all the heads.

heads

Note: cylinder heads are taken to a vendor for reconditioning. 
cylinder head is degreased, glass beaded, surfaced and magna fluxed, good threads for spark plugs, water outlet elbow


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

At $400 grab it, even if just for parts for any later purchase!!


----------

